# Testing This Forum



## Guest

Just a test to make sure that all is well.------------------Regards,The Parkview Publishing WebmasterAKA, Brad


----------



## Rose

Thank you Brad.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Brad am looking forward to this message board also.


----------



## Guest

Brad:Keep up the good work - you have a great following - your board is so helpful to all!


----------



## Guest

Hi Brad and all:I'm Connie and I would like to say that I'm so very glad you all are here to *talk* with about these concerns. Half the battle is having support and understanding when you're struggling with health problems, or any other problems for that matter. Keep up with the messages, everyone, and to Parkview...thanks.


----------



## Rose

Brad,When I'm posting the pointer is not turning to a timer, so then when I hit it again ti may for just an instant and I have double posts. Do I need to change something on my computer? Or is it just all in my head?Thanks Rose


----------

